# Take a look at my labs?



## featherweight11 (Jan 22, 2015)

I was excited to find some Thyroid related information here. I'm hoping I can get some help looking at some recent labs.

As usually happens - my tests fall within "the normal" range. But based on some of my research, most of my data points are on the very low end of each range.

Symptom wise, I've always felt "off" in the metabolism area. Lately my fatigue has been overwhelming.

I have a deep family history of Hashimoto's and thyroid issues.

Here are my most recent labs:

TSH 2.1 (lab range .45 - 4.5) 
T4, Free 1.03 (lab range .82 - 1.77) 
Thyroxine, T4 5.6 (lab range 4.5 - 12.0) 
T3 Uptake, 35 (lab range 24-39) 
Free Thyroxine 2.0 (lab range 1.2 - 4.9) 
Triiodothyronine, Free 2.1 (2.0 - 4.4)

Any red flags or guidance would be amazing. I've felt alone and crazy about this but I want to feel better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board.

According to the FREE T3 (Triiodothyronine and the T3 uptake; you are very hypo.

Free T3 is the active unbound hormone available for cellular uptake and provides the energy we need to get through each day.

Info above!

It is possible that antibodies are active. There are blocking, binding and stimulating antibodies which attack the receptor sites so "sometimes" the TSH, FT3 and FT4 results don't reveal the true situation.

Happy reading!


----------



## featherweight11 (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow - it feels good to have someone take a look and give their impression.

I've been researching my T3 extensively and had a suspicion it was off. Now I'm off to try find a practitioner that is progressive enough to work with me.

I've been treated with bipolar medication for the last 2 years and I hope that exploring my thyroid will help improve the way I feel daily, as the meds have only improved things slightly.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH 2.1 (lab range .45 - 4.5)
> T4, Free 1.03 (lab range .82 - 1.77) *3/4 of range is 1.53*
> Thyroxine, T4 5.6 (lab range 4.5 - 12.0)
> T3 Uptake, 35 (lab range 24-39)
> Free Thyroxine 2.0 (lab range 1.2 - 4.9) *This is same test as FT-4, can you confirm name *Triiodothyronine, Free 2.1 (2.0 - 4.4) *3/4 of range is 3.8*


Most of us aim for 3/4 of range in order to feel our best in FT-4 and FT-3 labs with a TSH around 1.

With your symptoms and labs you are definitely hypo.


----------



## featherweight11 (Jan 22, 2015)

Today I'm going in to test my antibodies - I am suspicious about Hashimoto's (2 aunts have it and 1 aunt has lupus).

If anyone knows a good Minnesota doctor/clinic, let me know. I'm ready to advocate for myself.


----------



## featherweight11 (Jan 22, 2015)

> Free Thyroxine 2.0 (lab range 1.2 - 4.9) *This is same test as FT-4, can you confirm name *Triiodothyronine, Free 2.1 (2.0 - 4.4) *3/4 of range is 3.8*


*Yes, I meant that myTriiodothyronine, Free is 2.1 *


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

Is your free thyroxine 2.0 (1.2-4.9) free thyroxine index?


----------



## featherweight11 (Jan 22, 2015)

jrohrigj said:


> Is your free thyroxine 2.0 (1.2-4.9) free thyroxine index?


Yes that's what it is.


----------

